# Controlar un relay por un puerto serial en visual basic 6 para principiantes.



## djchepe (Ago 26, 2010)

Pues es así de sencillo, solo quiero que el por el puerto serial le mande la corriente para que se active el relay, nada más. Mi problema es que soy totalmente nuevo en visual (por completo, solo se lo básico). Ya tengo el circuito y lo único que me falta es el programa que me controle el puerto serial. He leído acerca de mscomm es la manera más fácil de usar el puerto, mi problema es que no encuentro mucha información para principiantes. Así que si alguien me puede mandar un tutorial, un programita sencillo que me ayude a entender como usar los puertos estaría excelente o si alguien me quiere explicar lo agradecería mucho!


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola:

Aquí te dejo un manual sobre Visual Basic .NET 2008 (También funciona para el 2010) mucho más fácil que Visual Basic 6.

Ver manual Visual Basic y puerto serie.

Saludo.


----------



## djchepe (Ago 26, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias!!! Un excelente manual! A parte que tiene tambien para usar el PIC16F84A y me gusta mucho ese microcontrolador!!


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

De nada, funciona muy bien hasta con el 16f88.


----------

